
Queer Life Coach Is Challenging Stereotypes with Membership Site Courage - ShoshiWB
https://hype.news/creative-coach-shoshi-winstanley-brown-limited-gb/lesbian-life-coach-is-challenging-stereotypes-with-membership-site-courage-475f2gz7
======
rolltiide
Says Lesbian in the article’s headline and Queer in this headline. Since the
acronym has different letters for Queer and Lesbian can they be synonyms?
Seems like people want them to be different

Interesting project

